# Bad company 2



## Pingu (Mar 3, 2010)

not long now.

beta was good, we have dedicated servers - our clans is already up and running. 







i anticipate a drop off in people playing mw2


----------



## bmd (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got it on 360 but not played it yet. Can't belieeeeeeeeve there's no two player co-op. I really liked the humour in the first one but by the sounds of it they've taken it out of this one. Shooty bits were quite good. Never really played it online as I really can't be arsed to die a million times before getting any good. I must be getting old.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't get enough of your love.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2010)

mm never played Bad company online. have have a look some point.

Bad company 2 what it got new looks at youtube


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 3, 2010)

This may be the game that brings me out of MP retirement


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm not sure I can be bothered with this tbh. Already playing too much MW2, if I want more I'll probably go back to BF1943...


----------



## bmd (Mar 3, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I can't get enough of your love.



Feel like makin' love?


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking forward to this. Should be on my doormat when I get home.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2010)

well looks like EA vastly underestimated the demand that would be placed on their account servers lsat night. very hit and miss as to wether you could connect to them or not

great game when you could get to play it though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2010)

Better than MW2?


----------



## yield (Mar 6, 2010)

Where's the hoped for supermarket price war that we had for MW2? 

Going to pick this up on payday in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!



Kid_Eternity said:


> Better than MW2?



Did you play the demo?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Better than MW2?


 

tbh its different to mw2 so hard to make a direct comparison


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2010)

yield said:
			
		

> Where's the hoped for supermarket price war that we had for MW2?
> 
> Going to pick this up on payday in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!
> 
> ...



On the 360?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2010)

started playing the single player to ' evaluate ' it last night ,seems good so far its very pretty to boot!!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah I completed the single player on the PC a couple of days ago, it'sa very pretty looking game, superficially bits of it look close to Crysis levels though the tech underlying it is nowhere near as impressive.

hopefully be picking up a legit copy of this during the week for hot online action.

we should try and create some U75 squads.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm not sure I can be bothered with this tbh. Already playing too much MW2, if I want more I'll probably go back to BF1943...



it's pretty different from MW2, a lot more varied.


----------



## bmd (Mar 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah I completed the single player on the PC a couple of days ago, it'sa very pretty looking game, superficially bits of it look close to Crysis levels though the tech underlying it is nowhere near as impressive.
> 
> hopefully be picking up a legit copy of this during the week for hot online action.
> 
> we should try and create *some U75 squads*.



I'm up for that!

I _was_ playing the single player campaign but the stupid thing keeps crashing, at exactly the same point every time. So I'm just playing online and it's been really enjoyable so far. The one map I've played on is quite open and easy to see everyone on. I like it more than MW2.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2010)

mines still not here !!! but i did get it cheap so not worried...


----------



## Pingu (Mar 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> mines still not here !!! but i did get it cheap so not worried...


 

wouldnt worry EA are still having major issues with the registration and logon stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2010)

it just arrived


----------



## bmd (Mar 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it just arrived



PC?


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm hoping this has dropped through the letterbox for when I get home...


----------



## povmcdov (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm enjoying this immensely - when I can get on a server...

EA have done their usual trick and completely fucked up the launch by not providing enough account server capacity.

BUT: It is actually very good, if plagued by sniptard refugees from MW2. Its got plenty of variation in playstyles, just like BF2 which should keep it from getting old, even though the maps arent large enough. Being able to use the buildings properly compensates for that though.

I'm suprised theres not more of a buzz about it on here to be honest.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 12, 2010)

Damm the Amazon "Buy It Now" button
Anyways, will be installing tonite . . .


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> PC?



360 was only £23 W00t


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 12, 2010)

Got it for the 360 , so far I've only been playing the mulitplayer. It's very , very good. Gives MW2 a run for it's money and in some respects beats it. Graphically it looks stunning and the vehicle aspect is very polished. In my opinion the game falls when you're not in vehicles , moving around as a soldier feels sluggish at times ( even more so when compared to MW2 which is very smooth ).

Deffinately worth a buy though .


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2010)

was awesome being the gunner on the chopper... made mince meet of the other team 

however when i tried to fly one i smashed it right up


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 13, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> was awesome being the gunner on the chopper... made mince meet of the other team
> 
> however when i tried to fly one i smashed it right up



I think I may actually be THE best Apache pilot in the world. Got 36 kills to 4 deaths flying one before.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 15, 2010)

am getting pissed off now with only being able to play online for 6-8 mins at a time

cant anyone make a game that doesnt crash out or suck im some oteher way these days?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 16, 2010)

Pingu said:


> am getting pissed off now with only being able to play online for 6-8 mins at a time


No probs at Blade Manor, only problem is finding a friendly server to play on.
Kicks the sh*t outta MW2 imo.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 19, 2010)

well i have to say that imo this is pissing all over mw2.

i was converted to mw2 and even got used to the lack of dedi servers.

however now i have them back again in bfbc2 i find the matching system in mw2 poor. 

tonight we had 16 clan members online. we wanted to scrim together so we all piled onto our rush server and 16 otehr people joined.. was great fun and piece of piss to set up.

yeah the game has some teething problems still but as a game its so much "bigger" than mw2 and i am really liking how the vehicles have been implimented. todays patches also seems to have sorted out my disconnect issues


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 21, 2010)

*I LOVE THIS GAME!*

Bedtime.


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 22, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> *I LOVE THIS GAME!*



Me too, but I've just been hit with CTD's after running the game fairly comfortably for the last 2 weeks.

About 2 minutes into a round, everytime


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2010)

I cant decided whether to get a copy or not? I really like shoot em ups, and am a massive fan of GOW and MW2 online. However I really struggle to retain interest in the story modes of most games, so would it be a complete wasted of money for me to buy it?

Or should i rent it and see if i like it?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 22, 2010)

haZe36 said:


> Me too, but I've just been hit with CTD's after running the game fairly comfortably for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> About 2 minutes into a round, everytime



Hmm.  Are you playing with the latest version?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 22, 2010)

to me it ooks like it depends on which longin server you get connected to

i can play for hours now... or 2-3 mins

the bigest ballache about the disconnects is it sometimes doenst retain your stats so you can be pwning totally and get fuck all for it if you crash out.


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 23, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> Hmm.  Are you playing with the latest version?



Yup, new drivers everything - reformatted before installing and added more ram.

But as mysteriously as it stopped working, it's ok again...

I think my CPU must have been tired or something (!). 

It just about meets the minimum requiements, so I've just ordered a new quad-core to smooth out some of the choppiness I get when there's a bit much going on


----------



## haZe36 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pingu said:


> so you can be pwning totally



I get the disconnects, but this bit doesn't happen to me


----------



## Pingu (Mar 23, 2010)

ok

now i can play without getting hoofed all teh time i would just like to say that this game shits on mw2 from a great height

not as instant but much much more varied and fun


all i need to do now is be able to fly a heli without crashing it

our clan server is a hardcore rush server called Nango hc rush. If you are about and i am on my clan tags are Nango Rykat


----------



## revol68 (Mar 24, 2010)

Pingu said:


> ok
> 
> now i can play without getting hoofed all teh time i would just like to say that this game shits on mw2 from a great height
> 
> ...



will have to check your clan server out.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished the single player game.  Really enjoyed it.  Worth playing the first game?

ETA:  Never released on PC?!  Dammit!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 26, 2010)

Is there a way to try out the planes and choppers with just the single player?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 26, 2010)

Pilot them?  Not that I noticed.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 26, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Is there a way to try out the planes and choppers with just the single player?


 

just find an empty server and hop onto it


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 26, 2010)

dogmatique said:


> Just finished the single player game.  Really enjoyed it.  . . .


On my third  time round, short but very very sweet.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 26, 2010)

Not nearly as short as MW2!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2010)

How many hours play?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How many hours play?



Single player about 6 hours...


----------



## Dandred (Mar 27, 2010)

Pingu said:


> just find an empty server and hop onto it



I has an dodgy copy like...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2010)

Dandred said:


> Single player about 6 hours...



So the same length as MW2 then...


----------



## Dandred (Mar 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So the same length as MW2 then...



Yea, not sure which is better. MW1 is still the best.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2010)

So the main reason to get this game is the online play which is more team orientated?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 27, 2010)

Seemed much longer to me.  But then I'm a remedial FPS player.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bought this yesterday, i think the online play is great.....ive kind of lost interest in the story mode (i do that with every game i get), but ill finish it to get my moneys worth.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So the main reason to get this game is the online play which is more team orientated?



Yes, it's brilliant!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Yes, it's brilliant!



seconded, im really starting to get into it, but you really really need to be able to talk to the other players, so its good if there's 3+ people in the same game

I played for the first time with people on my freinds list, and we all went up in a helicopter, and kept parachuting onto the objectives...... was great fun

Would really like some more people to play with if anyones up for it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2010)

sim667 said:


> seconded, im really starting to get into it, but you really really need to be able to talk to the other players, so its good if there's 3+ people in the same game
> 
> I played for the first time with people on my freinds list, and we all went up in a helicopter, and kept parachuting onto the objectives...... was great fun
> 
> Would really like some more people to play with if anyones up for it



What format? I'm on 360.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2010)

sim667 said:
			
		

> seconded, im really starting to get into it, but you really really need to be able to talk to the other players, so its good if there's 3+ people in the same game
> 
> I played for the first time with people on my freinds list, and we all went up in a helicopter, and kept parachuting onto the objectives...... was great fun
> 
> Would really like some more people to play with if anyones up for it



I might rent this, would be up for arranging a game.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> What format? I'm on 360.



same.....

gamertag is simbolini


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I might rent this, would be up for arranging a game.



youre supakide arent you? if so you're already my freinds list.


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I might rent this, would be up for arranging a game.



On the 360 I'm presuming? I'd be up for a game or two.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2010)

sim667 said:


> youre supakide arent you? if so you're already my freinds list.



I am indeed. 



Bob Marley's Dad said:


> On the 360 I'm presuming? I'd be up for a game or two.



Cool, not sure when my copy will come through however so don't let me hold back arranging a day.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I am indeed.



Simbolini, if you hadnt guessed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2010)

Right, I have succumbed (mainly because I'm about to hit level 70 on MW2 and can't be fucked to prestige) and ordered this for the nice price of 25 brand new. Should be with me by Friday, anyone around this weekend for a game?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Right, I have succumbed (mainly because I'm about to hit level 70 on MW2 and can't be fucked to prestige) and ordered this for the nice price of 25 brand new. Should be with me by Friday, anyone around this weekend for a game?



Where is it for £25?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

Just to say:

I have been loving this (on PC) since release.

It pisses all over MW (both of them) from a ridiculous height and has reaffirmed my love of online, team-based PC shooters.

I haven't had as much fun since...well since BF1942/Vietnam I guess.

I usually play on the RockPaperShotgun Multiplay UK sever as "Item"...either Medic or Recon (yeah, yeah I know. )


----------



## haZe36 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Groke said:


> ...has reaffirmed my love of online, team-based PC shooters.



Same here, I'd grown tired of the run and gun 'mosh-pit' style of the latest CoD releases and really missed the days of United Offensive and Desert Combat (although BF2 had served admirably in between)

Anyway, there's nowt wrong with Recon provided you support your squad properly...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Right, I have succumbed (mainly because I'm about to hit level 70 on MW2 and can't be fucked to prestige) and ordered this for the nice price of 25 brand new. Should be with me by Friday, anyone around this weekend for a game?



Once you've played BC2 for a few hours you'll never go back!

See you online for a game soon!


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

haZe36 said:


> Same here, I'd grown tired of the run and gun 'mosh-pit' style of the latest CoD releases and really missed the days of United Offensive and Desert Combat (although BF2 had served admirably in between)



Having initially been rather sniffy about Rush mode (old school BF lover of conquest) I have to say it is now my favourite game type!



haZe36 said:


> Anyway, there's nowt wrong with Recon provided you support your squad properly...



I do try. Spot, spot, spot and spot again! Only take the shot if sure and make sure I get some Mike-mikes down on the armour ASAP.

I was totally made up when I managed to snipe both the pilot and the gunner on a heli the other day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Once you've played BC2 for a few hours you'll never go back!
> 
> See you online for a game soon!



Looking forward to it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looking forward to it.



It's ace . Does take a couple of hours of play to unlock a few useful things e.g. Medi Packs if you're a Medic etc. But if we form a squad then we'll be kicking ass and ranking up fast.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

I haven't even started playing the single player game - can't see me doing so either...


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2010)

hmmmm......  I'm really tempted.

Where is it for 25 quid kid?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's ace . Does take a couple of hours of play to unlock a few useful things e.g. Medi Packs if you're a Medic etc. But if we form a squad then we'll be kicking ass and ranking up fast.




yeah - that was the one thing that annoyed me!

Having to level up a few times to get the med kits, then a few levels more to get the defib kit was a bit daft as a medic. You spend a while just shooting folk/capturing bases, rather than actually working as a medic.

Same with the engineer and the repair tool, but at least you get an RPG from the off.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

The Groke said:


> yeah - that was the one thing that annoyed me!
> 
> Having to level up a few times to get the med kits, then a few levels more to get the defib kit was a bit daft as a medic. You spend a while just shooting folk/capturing bases, rather than actually working as a medic.
> 
> Same with the engineer and the repair tool, but at least you get an RPG from the off.


 

just find an empty rush server and play as an attacker for a bit. will rank you up the basic kit in no time. average 2k points per map


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 13, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I haven't even started playing the single player game - can't see me doing so either...



Same here! Maybe one day when I have no internet access or something


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

tbh the sp game is ok


----------



## haZe36 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Groke said:


> I was totally made up when I managed to snipe both the pilot and the gunner on a heli the other day



I've managed to take out a gunner on a couple of occasions but the pilot remains my holy grail 

I try to keep near the action but well hidden and alive - provides a handy spawn point for your squad and gives you the opportunity to keep spamming the motion mines then restocking off assault. Popping out occasionally to spot the bad guys and collect a few headshots


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

Pingu said:


> just find an empty rush server and play as an attacker for a bit. will rank you up the basic kit in no time. average 2k points per map




Which is exactly what I did once I had finished levelling up my medic the hard way and moved on to Recon!


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

i am doing this atm with my medic. did recon the hard way as its the easiest one to do imo.

playing sdm with a medic is also a good way to rank up quickly once you get med pack and defib.. providing the rest of your squad are not muppets. I get fed up of chasing people who need healing and just let them die so i can defib them. Cant underdstand... "need healing.. i know I will run AWAY from the medic"

the m60 is a good weapon too


----------



## Chz (Apr 13, 2010)

Pingu said:


> tbh the sp game is ok



No, I wouldn't even rate it as ok. I completely lost interest.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 13, 2010)

Pingu said:


> i
> 
> the m60 is a good weapon too



I actually prefer the XM80 (or whatever it is) with the accuracy perk as it has built in red-dot which then frees up a slot I use for the enhanced range med-kits.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

not got that far with my medic yet just got the m60


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's ace . Does take a couple of hours of play to unlock a few useful things e.g. Medi Packs if you're a Medic etc. But if we form a squad then we'll be kicking ass and ranking up fast.



Yeah proper squad play is why I'm getting it, as much as I love MW2 it's crap for team work (I prefer co-op FPS play myself).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> hmmmm......  I'm really tempted.
> 
> Where is it for 25 quid kid?



Ah there was someone selling it as a Play Trader on Play.com for 25, saw it and was clicking buy within seconds as I've not seen it cheaper that 28 quid (I've watched about 30 eBay sales in the last week ), only one copy it appears...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone fly copters? What I want is the u75 squad to fly in by copter and rip shit up like we the A Team an shit.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

choopers are hard to get to grips with. but once you have it they are cool. just remember that if you are the pilot and you bail.. let everyone else know before you do so


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

Pingu said:


> choopers are hard to get to grips with. but once you have it they are cool. just remember that if you are the pilot and you bail.. let everyone else know before you do so



LOL! Will file that under standard operating procedure.


----------



## haZe36 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pingu said:


> choopers are hard to get to grips with. but once you have it they are cool. just remember that if you are the pilot and you bail.. let everyone else know before you do so


 
 - that really annoys me when I jump in the Blackhawk as a gunner.

There I am looking forward to spraying the enemy and causing lots of damage, when I realise the pilot has bailed onto one of the objectives at the first opportunity


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2010)

yes it can ruin your aim a bit that.

yoyu can press f1 to hop into the pilots seat but if the chopper is already plumiting groudward there is little point


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

Well here's hoping the u75 squaddies are a bit more considerate in the warzone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2010)

Heh this made me laugh:


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2010)

dont know how many of you are playing this on the PC but if you fancy a game of sdm\rush\conquest against the clan I am in then post  away and I will arrange it.

we play HC and have a no hopping rule


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2010)

im ok with the blackhawk, the apache drives me mental though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2010)

Aha I nominate you our pilot.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 20, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Aha I nominate you our pilot.



That can be done, but we must find some way of playing ride of the valkeyries as we fly over.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2010)

sim667 said:


> That can be done, but we must find some way of playing ride of the valkeyries as we fly over.



Fo sho.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 20, 2010)

Monster patch inbound tomorrow, all being well!

If it does genuinely fix all the items it purports to fix as well as not b0rking up any new stuff in the process, then I will be fucking chuffed!




			
				patch change log said:
			
		

> MP – New Server browser
> MP – Added 15 second spawn timer for Conquest/Rush gamemodes at the start of round to prevent high end machines getting the upper hand before other machines load in.
> MP – Crash fixes relating to ALT+TAB at different times throughout the game
> MP – Hang fix when trying to connect to a full server multiple times
> ...


----------



## The Groke (Apr 20, 2010)

sim667 said:


> That can be done, but we must find some way of playing ride of the valkeyries as we fly over.




Battlefield Vietnam let you do this...

Was just one of the tunes you could blare out the Huey alongside "Surfing Bird" et al.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 29, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Battlefield Vietnam let you do this...
> 
> Was just one of the tunes you could blare out the Huey alongside "Surfing Bird" et al.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2010)

whilst in most areas the patch wa good sadly it now means the knife is as much use as harsh language in dealing death


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2010)

After mucho faffing about my copy is due to arrive tomorrow, anyone fancy a game this weekend?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2010)

Oh man why do you have to unlock the stuff that makes the classes work!? 1000 point grind for each one too...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 5, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man why do you have to unlock the stuff that makes the classes work!? 1000 point grind for each one too...



I've found BC2 really hard to get into, maybe it's playing MW2 for ever and a day but I just can't get my head around it.

The spawning miles away from the M-Comm units is a pain and as soon as I get close I'm taken out by a sniper.

I've tried to get into a vehicle but as soon as I spawn they're already racing towards the targets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2010)

I've played a fair bit of BF1943 so knew what to expect but yeah it's deffo a change of gear for your average MW2 player!

Btw you know you can spawn into a squad closer to the action right?


----------



## Private Storm (May 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Btw you know you can spawn into a squad closer to the action right?



This is one of the most important aspects of the Rush games. Spawn where your squadmates are and get straight into the action. Or, if there's no one near where you want to go, change squads and spawn. There's an art to knowing when to rush into the action or to sit tight in a valuable spot and act as a spawn point for the other three guys in the squad.

Agree about the grind though, but it does give you motivation to keep playing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2010)

Started the single player too, actually quite fun, more tactical than MW2 so far...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2010)

So...anyone fancy a game sometime?


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2010)

Ill pay, just message me when we're both online


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2010)

Cool will do. 

Just finished the single player game, actually enjoyed it more than MW2, characters were actually quite entertaining, some good set pieces too with a story that was a bit more grounded and not so idiotic...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So...anyone fancy a game sometime?



Oh yes. After the Halo Reach Beta ends  That's taking up my limited gaming time at the moment.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 11, 2010)

I'm going to buy Battlefield Bad Company 2,
This morning,
Enjoyed the first one.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## hendo (May 11, 2010)

I'm playing a lot of BC2 currently but the servers kick you off before you get to the end of a round sometimes, and you lose all your points. 
Other than that, superb.


----------



## The Groke (May 11, 2010)

hendo said:


> I'm playing a lot of BC2 currently but the servers kick you off before you get to the end of a round sometimes, and you lose all your points.
> Other than that, superb.




It is still a bit buggy but I have never lost my points when it has crashed or booted me - always seems to cache them and upload when I next log on.


----------



## haZe36 (May 11, 2010)

New patch today?


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2010)

hendo said:


> I'm playing a lot of BC2 currently but the servers kick you off before you get to the end of a round sometimes, and you lose all your points.
> Other than that, superb.


 

if you are behind a router disable upnp - this helps in a lot of cases - makes it hard to host stuff behind the router mind but at least you can play


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy Battlefield Bad Company 2,
> This morning,
> Enjoyed the first one.
> Looking forward to it.



Cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Oh yes. After the Halo Reach Beta ends  That's taking up my limited gaming time at the moment.



Lol fair enuff, haven't played much
Reach, just doesn't excite me really...


----------



## hendo (May 12, 2010)

Pingu said:


> if you are behind a router disable upnp - this helps in a lot of cases - makes it hard to host stuff behind the router mind but at least you can play



I am behind my be-box router. How do I do this plz?


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2010)

dunno. you will have to look at the routers manual or hope someone comes along who has the same router and knows what to do


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2010)

hendo said:


> I am behind my be-box router. How do I do this plz?



Argh, bebox's are a pain.....

the best thing i found to do was to assign the public ip to the bebox in the router network settings.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 14, 2010)

Well,i finished Bad Company 2,
In two days,on HARD.
About 30 hours of gameplay for me.
Good fun but..........
Not worth £38,traded in for £12 at Gamesmaster.

I know my gaming skills have improved considerably,
Since i bought my XBox late last summer,
But HARD on this game is EASY !
Tried the online experience briefly,
And did not enjoy,
But that is more about me and XBox live,
Than it is about this game.

Overall 7/10.


(Bought the game new,from Argos.
Entered the VIP code,
And was told it was already used !
Tried several times,
Same result,NOT GOOD.)


----------



## revol68 (May 14, 2010)

christ if you bought Bad Company 2 with little intention of playing online you are a chump.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> *christ* if you bought Bad Company 2 with little intention of playing online you are a chump.



I'm not Christ.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2010)

You gave up too quickly; you have to give online some time so you can grow into the game roles and gameplay style.

You're right about it being to easy though in single player...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 14, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *You gave up too quickly*; you have to give online some time so you can grow into the game roles and gameplay style.
> 
> You're right about it being to easy though in single player...



Yep,
Agree with you.
Only played online for 30 mins.
(So i cannot offer a fair opinion re online play.)

Just pissed off that it was so easy in single player mode,on HARD.

It is still is a cracking little game.

I have always struggled with online gaming,
But Bad Company 1,online,almost changed my mind.


----------



## tiki (May 14, 2010)

I've been playing the online since it came out and I still haven't given the single player a whirl. 

I reckon they should change the splash page menu to default to multiplayer, as that's where its true strength lies.

If you're not a crack shot you can play supporting parts such as medic or engineer. And remember to spot people (it'll get you lots of points and help team mates), amazing the number of people who don't do this.


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2010)

What he said ^^ press the back button to spot !!! im sure im the only person that does it when i play !!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What he said ^^ press the back button to spot !!! im sure im the only person that does it when i play !!!



I know what you mean, some rounds I spend my entire time hiding in a bush, sniper gun ready, just spotting people and taking the occasional spot. It's a great feeling of team work when people do that...

Any 360 people around this evening for a game? Should be on about 8pm.


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2010)

might be on about 9-30 -10 ish... but then on for a while...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2010)

Cool, I should still be about then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 14, 2010)

Possiblly.


----------



## tiki (May 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What he said ^^ press the back button to spot !!! im sure im the only person that does it when i play !!!



She said 

I don't have a willy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2010)

tiki said:
			
		

> She said
> 
> I don't have a willy.



Lol! Was on for a bit earlier had a great game, one thing I really love about this game is getting dog tags from those you stab to death!;D Neat little incentive innovation that.


----------



## yield (May 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What he said ^^ press the back button to spot !!! im sure im the only person that does it when i play !!!



The Select button on PS3. Wish everyone would do it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2010)

Yep, you earn 20 points per spot, maybe they should up that? Or add achievements to incentivise it a bit more?


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2010)

got on rather late, rather pissed and rather stoned... finished up about 2 AM ...

got some awesome kills tho


----------



## sim667 (May 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got on rather late, rather pissed and rather stoned... finished up about 2 AM ...
> 
> got some awesome kills tho



I did shit

Ive never plated squad deathmatch and had been snorting k all night, so i was a bit confused.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2010)

Did jump on with the DM game but didn't enjoy it really, prefer conquest and rush as games. 

Had a great set of games but really could have done better with better teamplay. 

Spent half a game trying to stop five guys controlling the roof of a building which had the UAV copter (which they used to maintain air supremacy and kill our tanks). Kept calling people to the point but nobody seemed to twig that by controlling the air we control the ground...but anyway it was still great given that you can actually have this type of gaming experience!


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I did shit
> 
> Ive never plated squad deathmatch and had been snorting k all night, so i was a bit confused.



did it confuse you when i hit you with the paddles  

team killing FTW !!

it's agood mode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2010)

Yeah got defibbed last night once or twice, didn't realise what was going on at first!


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2010)

yeah sim was alive tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2010)

I've just bought this.  I will be about tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2010)

tommers said:


> I've just bought this.  I will be about tonight.



Ah nice one, dunno if I can get on we have a bunch of non gaming friends over...


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah nice one, dunno if I can get on we have a bunch of non gaming friends over...




just sneak off. 

I've played a couple of rounds.  It's amazing.  So much better than MW2.  My shoulders hurt cos I've been so tense.

Is there a way of quitting between rounds?  I had to quit to desktop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2010)

It's great being that it has actual teamplay.


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2010)

yeah, I like that you stick with your squad mates.

Does the headset work with it?  I couldn't hear anybody.

and with the medikits, do you just throw them on the ground for people?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2010)

tommers said:


> yeah, I like that you stick with your squad mates.
> 
> Does the headset work with it?  I couldn't hear anybody.
> 
> and with the medikits, do you just throw them on the ground for people?



Haven't really used them but have heard a few people so I assume they do.

Yup like ammo chuck it near your team mates.


----------



## electroplated (May 30, 2010)

im on now on xbox as electr0plated if anyone wants a game?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2010)

Be good to get a few urbanites together for a game sometime.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2010)

I might be about a bit over the weekend....  

I had a great game of squad deathmatch last night...  that defibrilator got a lot of action!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> I might be about a bit over the weekend....
> 
> I had a great game of squad deathmatch last night...  that defibrilator got a lot of action!



Yep I should be about too.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep I should be about too.



Ok then... maybe tonight?

Although it is the BGT final so the telly might be being used....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2010)

tommers said:


> Ok then... maybe tonight?
> 
> Although it is the BGT final so the telly might be being used....



Ah thanks for the heads up, I'll avoid Twitter this evening too. Yeah should be online from about 9.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody still playing this? Fancy a game over the weekend sometime?


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anybody still playing this? Fancy a game over the weekend sometime?




will do.  Maybe tonight?

If you see me on playing something else just msg me.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be playing it at some point tonight. It's taken a while to get my head around it after MW2 but loving it now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool should be on later too, will msg ya both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone tried Onslaught?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 12, 2010)

been getting well into battlefield again.....

I wanna know if onslaught is good before i pay out money for it too....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 12, 2010)

Played a great game last night, excellent squad action, really re-ignited my fire for playing!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone else had the bug where you get a server connection error and find that all of your guns/stats have gone??

Just had it.

I was only level 7 but this has really fucked me off. 

Seems like a common problem going by the number of people posting about it on other forums.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 14, 2010)

Panic over.

Reset router , wait for half an hour and they come back


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 21, 2010)

i loved the campaign game but felt lost online...
the maps were far too big for the amount of people playing,although im from the pc battlefield 2 camp so it might be just me..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 16, 2010)

Get in a squad with mates and it'll be fun. Anyone up for some games this week, especially up for some Onslaught.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone up for a game tonight, should be online for a while yet.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can play mon/tuesday, but i dont have onslaught.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2010)

DLC coming December 18th, time to dust off my copy of BfBC2 in prep.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 30, 2010)

At last a date 

A big patch possibly tonight as well before the map release tomorrow.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2010)

this will cure my black ops blues


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2010)

Annoyingly I reset my cache as games were running slow, and it forgot my VIP code 

I've never tried playing it since, will it all still work?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 30, 2010)

That was a big patch, nearly 1.7GB.

Had a quick go, so far so good.

I'm glad they fixed the C4 vs MCom issue as it was way too easy for a single player to take out one of the objectives in Rush.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this will cure my black ops blues


 
Me too! Just patched up, ready for the new dlc and some quality FPS gaming unlike the crappy Black Ops.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah going to go back to this on the PC, might pick it up second hand for the xbox so I can chill out in bed playing it.

Black Ops is like meph, you keep playing it but you aren't really enjoying it that much, it's just the draw of raising your k/d ratio.

All round the game lacks the polish that made MW2 so addictive though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yeah going to go back to this on the PC, might pick it up second hand for the xbox so I can chill out in bed playing it.
> 
> Black Ops is like meph, you keep playing it but you aren't really enjoying it that much, it's just the draw of raising your k/d ratio.
> 
> All round the game lacks the polish that made MW2 so addictive though.


 
Yep. And with this you get a built in encouragement to play as a team too...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the new maps, some small bugs to fix but so far so good.

Have found myself playing some of the older maps against a single player though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2010)

Gonna fire it up in a mo and check it out...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2010)

£18 for it:

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/stream.php?streamid=6751


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 6, 2010)

I downloaded the 1.7 gig update, but the maps aren't out yet, are they?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 6, 2010)

New maps came out last week. Seems like a bit of a lottery getting to play them though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2010)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> New maps came out last week. Seems like a bit of a lottery getting to play them though.


 
I just chose them from the menu rather than waiting for them to appear...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I just chose them from the menu rather than waiting for them to appear...


 
The Harvest Day remake is out then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure, only played two of the maps so far. Might be on later if anyone's about?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2010)

Fucking Christ one of them new maps is bloody HUGE! You have to jeep, tank or copter it or be bored for minutes at a time. 

Perched up the high side of a mountain as recon and rained mortar down on tanks while spotting and sniping, great fun.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh was the 1.7 gb update just maps?

For some reason it said "BATTLEFIELD VIETNAM" as i downloaded it, but i didnt think that was right....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it's maps and stuff for the coming DLC...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think it's maps and stuff for the coming DLC...


 
Crap that we had to download it even if we don't want the dlc.

1.7 gig will put a real dent in some people's download limit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Crap that we had to download it even if we don't want the dlc.
> 
> 1.7 gig will put a real dent in some people's download limit.


 
True although anyone wanting maps is likely to want the DLC if you ask me...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> True although anyone wanting maps is likely to want the DLC if you ask me...


 
My mate's with BT and I think they have a 10g limit or something ridiculous like that. The new maps should be 4 or 5 hundred meg at most. That's how much the new Halo Reach maps were (have you got them btw? They're sweet).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> My mate's with BT and I think they have a 10g limit or something ridiculous like that. The new maps should be 4 or 5 hundred meg at most. That's how much the new Halo Reach maps were (have you got them btw? They're sweet).


 
Yeah that's pretty crap...nope made the choice to get BFBC dlc over Halo...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 10, 2010)

Interesting interview with Zh1nt0 from DICE regarding new maps and the upcoming Vietnam DLC.

http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2010)

Had some great games this weekend; one game last night had a chopper picking people up and dropping off at points to capture flags. It was flanked at all times by an Apache to fight off any air attack while a couple people used tanks to take out AA guns ahead of each assault!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought this yesterday. Loving the single player so far. My first Battlefield game since BF2. Once again, the game looks and sounds amazing. The weapons fire and atmospheric sounds are brilliant.

Tried to have a go on multiplayer but could not connect to anything. I'm suspecting it's due to the update mentioned. 1.7GB for an update is fucking mad!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Had some great games this weekend; one game last night had a chopper picking people up and dropping off at points to capture flags. It was flanked at all times by an Apache to fight off any air attack while a couple people used tanks to take out AA guns ahead of each assault!


 
I love good games like that....

Maybe we should organise a session for BFBC2 players on urban.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I love good games like that....
> 
> Maybe we should organise a session for BFBC2 players on urban.


 
Yes please!! I'm gonna try and get a headset tonight. Much better with voice comms. Have to download the fucking update first though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2010)

I should be on 8.30 - 9 tonight...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet. I finish at 4 today so quick bike ride home, fire up and update, go pick up headset, come back, wait for d/l to finish and jump in and get some practice in.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2010)

cool ill try and get on tonight then........ My COD freinds will have to wait


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Add me on Live mate: BeardyDrummer


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2010)

Ah! I kept wondering who that was (bloody hard to remember who the urbanites are sometimes)!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah they should included some kind of "Group" tag that you can attach to people.

We should defo rock the [U75] clan tag though


----------



## electroplated (Dec 13, 2010)

i'll also be on tonight


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll be around after watching the last episode of Dexter.

Should hit level 37 tonight


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet, I'll make sure I check by the Live list on here and add you both


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Update complete and headset purchased, see you on the battlefield soldiers


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah they should included some kind of "Group" tag that you can attach to people.
> 
> We should defo rock the [U75] clan tag though


 
what the AVF forum does is start a gamertag called AFV BFBC2 etc...... then if you add that one freind, you can look at the friends of friends and see their activity from there.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 13, 2010)

that sounds like a good plan


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent will be in just over an hour.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent will be in just over an hour.


 
Same here, no headset though as it's knackered and I've not got round to replacing it.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

Arsefuck. I'm going to need to buy the map packs aint I? I bought mine pre-owned


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 13, 2010)

17 quid for 2000 Microsoft points!!!!!!!!!!!!1 WTF!!!!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 13, 2010)

Great couple of games there, had to leave after the second one as I've got an early start tomorrow.

Should do it again sometime


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup. Some tough fuckers on tonight...got a bit bored on one map when the whole other team bloody went Recon...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 14, 2010)

Aye, I enjoyed it! Finding it very hard to hear voice over the ambient sound though so sorry if I ignored anyone. I'll have to have a play around with the settings.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Aye, I enjoyed it! Finding it very hard to hear voice over the ambient sound though so sorry if I ignored anyone. I'll have to have a play around with the settings.


 
Yeah me too but noticed a few times we all managed to stay nearish each other, there was one bit I think we were all right next to the bomb fighting tooth and nail against the other side. Fun!


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be on tonight....


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2010)

I need to get back in the flow...... I hadnt played it for a while.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2010)

tommers said:


> I'll be on tonight....


 
Hey, how did you get the [u75] tag in your name on there?


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hey, how did you get the [u75] tag in your name on there?



God knows, haven't played it for a while.  Is there not a clan tag thing like in COD?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2010)

tommers said:


> God knows, haven't played it for a while.  Is there not a clan tag thing like in COD?


 
No idea had a look but couldn't figure it out...


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll check it out once we've caught up with Corrie.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2010)

tommers said:


> God knows, haven't played it for a while.  Is there not a clan tag thing like in COD?


 
Yeah there is......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2010)

Where? Anyone around tonight?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it's in the section "play with friends" in Multiplayer. You can start a squad and invite people and there is an option to add a clan tag. 

Also I've worked out how to spot people/vehicles. Makes it so much easier if they run behind something as a little red icon stays above them! You also get points if someone takes what you have spotted out. No idea on how to instruct a squad to take a specific objective though. Have seen people do it and you get points for following the order.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 17, 2010)

You point your cross hairs at the objective letter and press the back button. Yeah spotting is something people should do ALL the time, it drastically helps your team and gives encourages team play as a spotted enemy will get your team mates close by to zero in on them.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah cool, thanks for that. I was just pointing in it's general direction


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha! There's a great video on YouTube about the difference between it and modern warfare...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic games last night. Loving this game more and more by the day. It helps knowing the maps a little more. Knowing the best routes to take and where the enemy will probably be coming from. 

Still having trouble hearing you though Mr Eternity. Sometimes you come through OK but sometimes it sounds a bit muffled. Oh and sorry for flying off without ya, I thought you had jumped in but it was Anthony


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Fantastic games last night. Loving this game more and more by the day. It helps knowing the maps a little more. Knowing the best routes to take and where the enemy will probably be coming from.
> 
> Still having trouble hearing you though Mr Eternity. Sometimes you come through OK but sometimes it sounds a bit muffled. Oh and sorry for flying off without ya, I thought you had jumped in but it was Anthony


 
Heh no probs, was a bit of a Monty Python moment when I looked up and thought hang on a sec! Yeah the bits where we were all together under fire and moving through cover was excellent. Great fun. 

No idea what's up with the mic, brand new headset and everything...


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2010)

How can I get a VIP code?  I bought it 2nd hand and it keeps telling me I don't have permission to use some maps...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2010)

tommers said:


> How can I get a VIP code?  I bought it 2nd hand and it keeps telling me I don't have permission to use some maps...


 
You have to get suckered like me and part with 17 quid for 2000 Live points. Seeing as the VIP access cost 1200 of said points and you can only buy 500, 1000 or 2000 and upwards it's a bloody scam I tells ya!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah that a bit crap...


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2010)

I got it in the end, just resent paying a tenner.  Might as well have bought it new.

Anyway, good game KidE.  I think the difference between that and COD is that COD makes me angry but that is a laugh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 21, 2010)

it's  cheap on steam at the mo  £7

*gets copy*


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's  cheap on steam at the mo  £7
> 
> *gets copy*


 
Grrrr....I paid £20 for it at the weekend. 

Am loving it though, even if I am taking a pasting. It's so pretty and I'm not even running it on the top settings. First game I've played online in many years, not even touched the single player. 

Roll on NY, some cash and a new graphics card.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 21, 2010)

Vietnam is out now. 

C'mon 5 o'clock....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> I got it in the end, just resent paying a tenner.  Might as well have bought it new.
> 
> Anyway, good game KidE.  I think the difference between that and COD is that COD makes me angry but that is a laugh.


 
Yup great fun! I like CoD but I find this more satisfying in general, CoD is too varied in terms of the quality of the games...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's  cheap on steam at the mo  £7
> 
> *gets copy*



You can get the 360 version for around 18 quid brand new too...



Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Vietnam is out now.
> 
> C'mon 5 o'clock....


 
Can't wait, unfortunately I'm working this evening and not home till gone 10...but will be on then to download!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 21, 2010)

Do we have to pay for the Vietnam expansion?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 21, 2010)

What was I thinking. It's an EA game OF COURSE we have to pay. Loks like those 800 MS points I have will come in handy after all. I just need to buy another 500 though 

http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/12/21/battlefield-bad-company-2-vietnam-review/

Oh and I am off all next week. Have just gotten a quarter of sticky hash and I have a feeling most of my time is going to be spent smoking and playing this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's  cheap on steam at the mo  £7
> 
> *gets copy*


 


TitanSound said:


> What was I thinking. It's an EA game OF COURSE we have to pay. Loks like those 800 MS points I have will come in handy after all. I just need to buy another 500 though
> 
> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/12/21/battlefield-bad-company-2-vietnam-review/
> 
> Oh and I am off all next week. Have just gotten a quarter of sticky hash and I have a feeling most of my time is going to be spent smoking and playing this


 
Off next week also, doing all my catch ups this week so next week I can just chill. Game on!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

Thinking about it, it was pretty clever to have the main data for the dlc on the recent map update, means that everyone only has to download a tiny file now and no server overload (and a million players bitching) to spoil the fun! Can't fucking wait to get home and try it out later.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah I was a bit pissed off when I bought it and found I had to download that massive update to play online. Mainly because EA's history of patches put me off. They took fucking ages to download from their site. You generally had to leave it on overnight to find a failed download and try again or wait until mirrors started popping up a day or so later. When you had clan matches scheduled it could be a right pain in the arse. 

Only took about an hour to DL it through Live though.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 21, 2010)

grabbed this at lunchtime and had a quick play - liked the new weapons and maps that I, very briefly, played. 

be back online in about an hour


----------



## electroplated (Dec 21, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thinking about it, it was pretty clever to have the main data for the dlc on the recent map update, means that everyone only has to download a tiny file now and no server overload (and a million players bitching) to spoil the fun! Can't fucking wait to get home and try it out later.



Yes - a 1MB download was all it took, fantastic!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 21, 2010)

The new maps look and play great but there seems to be a bug with the new weapons.

Any kills you get don't get registered towards the bronze/silver/gold star for that weapon.

I must of taken down 20 people with the AK47 but didn't get a single kill towards the AK47 bronze star.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2010)

I want this but another tenner?  That'd be £50 just on this game.

But then you lot won't want to play boring old normal BC2, you'll all want to play shiny new paint it black vietnam version and I'll be left with all the kids with one leg longer than the other and the slight smell of wee.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 21, 2010)

Stats are back now , loving the subtle differences between this and the original campaign.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2010)

tommers said:


> I want this but another tenner?  That'd be £50 just on this game.
> 
> But then you lot won't want to play boring old normal BC2, you'll all want to play shiny new paint it black vietnam version and I'll be left with all the kids with one leg longer than the other and the slight smell of wee.


 
Nah I love the standard game and ain't giving up on it (MW2 cost more with all that dlc)! Just got in, no work tomorrow, will be on in a bit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't buy the DLC for that either!

I'll be about some other day, the baby has just started throwing up again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh dear...

Ah yeah just played Vietnam, first impressions: is it me or does it look graphically better? It's fucking tough! And feels a bit tighter in gameplay with intense firefights. Flamethrowers are an arse ache though...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah the flamethrower is a bit like the grenade launcher in MW2. People will soon tire of it though......I hope


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah bloody hope so. One guy flamed me on the waters edge and I backed into the river, put the flames out then shot him in the head.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 23, 2010)

Finding Vietnam much more difficult than normal mode...... Just gotta keep at it I guess. But its got to e point I only really want to play when the squad are doing tactics and stuff. Otherwise everyone just runs around like headless llamas and it's all a bit nuts.

I noticed vietnam is 33% off if your a VIP code person today when I went on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Finding Vietnam much more difficult than normal mode...... Just gotta keep at it I guess. But its got to e point I only really want to play when the squad are doing tactics and stuff. Otherwise everyone just runs around like headless llamas and it's all a bit nuts.
> 
> I noticed vietnam is 33% off if your a VIP code person today when I went on


 
Yup Vietnam is deffo tougher than standard game. Still great though, looking forward to the unlocking of the new map.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 24, 2010)

So who has Vietnam on xbox and is not on my friends list?


----------



## electroplated (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone seen this?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 25, 2010)

Haha, tea-bagging sniper. Who doesn't enjoy that?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 25, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> So who has Vietnam on xbox and is not on my friends list?


 
Do u have aq simbolini? That's me


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2010)

electroplated said:


> Anyone seen this?


 

  Love it.  That made me laugh.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 25, 2010)

Not really related to BC2 but I'd love this guy in my squad flying the 'copters / UAV


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 25, 2010)

Just bought this along with Dead Space and Assasssins Creed 2 with Xmas Amazon vouchers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just bought this along with Dead Space and Assasssins Creed 2 with Xmas Amazon vouchers.


 
Wicked!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

Upgraded the medic quite a bit, had a great game where there were 6 or so of us on each side fighting it out in close proximity, basically spent my time running around defibbing everyone until we overcame and took the checkpoint. Managed 20 deffibs in one round bringing me up to 100 and the medal (plus 5000 xp!).  

The med pack upgrade is sweet, the wider area heal means tons of XP; it works through the floor too so if you're upstairs in a building and your mates are down stairs taking fire you can trawl tons of XP without getting fired upon.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 30, 2010)

Stupid EA servers, stats down again.

Probably no chance of a game tonight


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah there's been a couple times since the Vietnam dlc where it's done that on the xbox too...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 31, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Do u have aq simbolini? That's me


 
Will add you now...

eta: Eeek! Freaky clown avatar!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2011)

New players should watch this video! It's bang on the money...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2011)

Phew - single player is tough. Multiplayer is fantastic though - so much fun, and I don't feel as shit as I do at CoD online.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Phew - single player is tough. Multiplayer is fantastic though - so much fun, and I don't feel as shit as I do at CoD online.


 
What difficulty you playing on? I played it on normal and found it quite easy, going through again on a higher setting now.

Yeah online is great, team play really adds another layer to the gameplay.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2011)

Normal, embarrassingly. But I'm not a very good gamer and I'm probably too used to CoD.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2011)

Weird I found MW2 quite hard on normal...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 2, 2011)

I found it dead easy 

I think I stay still too long in this. I assume if I kill the nearest sprite that danger is over, when usually someone else is gunning for me.


----------



## albinjindu (Jan 3, 2011)

Is a lot harder than regular maps, just takes time i guess

albinjindu on PSN if any of you fancy a game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I found it dead easy
> 
> I think I stay still too long in this. I assume if I kill the nearest sprite that danger is over, when usually someone else is gunning for me.


 
Lol well there you go!


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a bit of a shock when I started it up today.  I was Level 1 again with no score, no guns, no equipment... 

it all came back after a while but I was checking the hard drive, checking the profile... had me going.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah there's a glitch which shows that every now and again, seems to have arrived with the recent pre dlc update...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2011)

Is Vietnam just a load of new multiplayer maps, or is there more single player campaign as well?

Loving it online. I'm not great, but I seem to be finishing half-way down the leaderboards which I'm pleased with as I'm a total n00b at online gaming. Enjoying conquest most. 

Do you lot ever play online, then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Is Vietnam just a load of new multiplayer maps, or is there more single player campaign as well?
> 
> Loving it online. I'm not great, but I seem to be finishing half-way down the leaderboards which I'm pleased with as I'm a total n00b at online gaming. Enjoying conquest most.
> 
> Do you lot ever play online, then?


 
Vietnam is five new maps, a few new weapons and vehicles. Great fun though!

Yeah there's a few of us that play together from here, headset is essential if only for the joking about and laughing when things goes pearshaped.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 3, 2011)

My xbox came with a behind the ear Bluetooth style headset, but I don't think it works.

Will get another sometime if I keep playing this online.


----------



## Huxter (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> My xbox came with a behind the ear Bluetooth style headset, but I don't think it works.
> 
> Will get another sometime if I keep playing this online.


 
Check the thing isn't on mute - mine was when I got it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2011)

So was mine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll have a look tonight - think I've lost the charger thing anyway.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2011)

I played last night KE but it was rubbish - loads of people just charging off.  When are you planning another go?  I might be about tonight....


----------



## sim667 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah i need to get involved with some bfbc 'nam play...... but i always get dragged into COD games first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> I played last night KE but it was rubbish - loads of people just charging off.  When are you planning another go?  I might be about tonight....


 
Might be around this evening from around 8.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Might be around this evening from around 8.


 
Yeah, I'll try and make it from whenever time the soaps finish


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> loads of people just charging off


 
Ah, so this suggests to me that you guys hunt in packs then? It's not just 12 individuals with a common aim but no cohesion vs another 12 with a common aim but no cohesion? You actually plan route and methods of attack and stuff?

That sounds interesting. I just run around like a headless chicken.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, so this suggests to me that you guys hunt in packs then? It's not just 12 individuals with a common aim but no cohesion vs another 12 with a common aim but no cohesion? You actually plan route and methods of attack and stuff?
> 
> That sounds interesting. I just run around like a headless chicken.



What I always try and do is join a squad of four, so I spawn with them. I will also try and choose a class suitable for the squad/situation.

...then about 10 minutes in I have rage and go steaming in on my own


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2011)

Handy tip I only learned yesterday....pressing the 'back' button (the same one as for spotting) on a vehicle with someone in it calls you to them.

I always just used to shoot the drive-off-without-me fuckers


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2011)

I've tried spotting, nothing seems to happen when I press the back button though.


----------



## electroplated (Jan 4, 2011)

when you press it you should immediately see a little red arrow appear above whatever target you just spotted


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm not being accurate enough.

So nothing like binoculars appear or anything?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 4, 2011)

Put your crosshairs on them just like you're about to shoot them, then press the back button. Then a red triangle appears above their head and everyone on your team can see them on the map. Works from miles away and gets you points.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, so this suggests to me that you guys hunt in packs then? It's not just 12 individuals with a common aim but no cohesion vs another 12 with a common aim but no cohesion? You actually plan route and methods of attack and stuff?
> 
> That sounds interesting. I just run around like a headless chicken.


 
Yup I play regularly with an urbanite and his mate, we tend to spend the game within ten feet of each one as assault, another as medic and one as engineer as needed.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, so this suggests to me that you guys hunt in packs then? It's not just 12 individuals with a common aim but no cohesion vs another 12 with a common aim but no cohesion? You actually plan route and methods of attack and stuff?
> 
> That sounds interesting. I just run around like a headless chicken.


 

And that is exactly why it knocks COD into a cocked fucking hat.

Well, that and the vehicles.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 4, 2011)

Played some great games tonight with someone with the U75 tag, Tommers I think that was you - Apols if not.

Won all three games but those first two on Cold War were mental, snipers hiding up on the hill raining mortar fire down us every minute of the game,  still battled through and won 

Would of liked to stayed on longer but got the early shift tomorrow


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Played some great games tonight with someone with the U75 tag, Tommers I think that was you - Apols if not.
> 
> Won all three games but those first two on Cold War were mental, snipers hiding up on the hill raining mortar fire down us every minute of the game,  still battled through and won
> 
> Would of liked to stayed on longer but got the early shift tomorrow



are you Pabodie?

Yeah, that mortar fire was constant!   I played that level again later after you left and went round the edges with a machine gun killing all the snipers.


I hate snipers.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> are you Pabodie?
> 
> Yeah, that mortar fire was constant!   I played that level again later after you left and went round the edges with a machine gun killing all the snipers.
> 
> ...



Yeah that was me.

Can't get my head around that level, have trouble finding a point of reference to work out where everthing is.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2011)

I have, on occasion, made it my personal mission to take out a particular sniper. Knifing them in the back of the head always gives me a perverse pleasure after all their headshots 

I play pretty much every night, BeardyDrummer is my tag. Add me!


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

OK will do.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2011)

BD is very cool to play along side.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2011)

Why thank you sir. I feel the same. Some of the best games I have had are with yourself and Mr Kav. Imagine 2 squads of us lot on a server...*drool*

Oh and I just remembered the Cao Son temple map the first time we encountered that boat hack and I saw the "floating people going across the map"

"I know I've had a couple of spliffs, but I've just seen..."


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

oh, KE could you hear my mic last night?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2011)

So how do you find each other online? Is there any option to play a 'quick game with mates' or something?

Apologies for the n00b questions.


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> So how do you find each other online? Is there any option to play a 'quick game with mates' or something?
> 
> Apologies for the n00b questions.



Yeah.  "Play with friends" on the main multiplayer menu.  It gives a list of everybody and what they're doing.  You can create your own squad and invite people.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Why thank you sir. I feel the same. Some of the best games I have had are with yourself and Mr Kav. Imagine 2 squads of us lot on a server...*drool*
> 
> Oh and I just remembered the Cao Son temple map the first time we encountered that boat hack and I saw the "floating people going across the map"
> 
> "I know I've had a couple of spliffs, but I've just seen..."


 
Haha! That was fucking funny! Totally, I'd love to get a ton of urbanites all on at the same time, fucking war utopia!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> oh, KE could you hear my mic last night?


 
Yep sorry didn't respond, had a sore throat all week and talking ain't fun.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2011)

you guys plying this on Xbox? my mates all rave about this game, but they have it on PS3 and I can't be arsed to spend another £250 for a PS3.

On a side note, to make getting this even more tempting. Currently £14.99 at Game Collection


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2011)

Going to be playing some Hill 137 Rush around 8ish!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2011)

cybershot said:


> you guys plying this on Xbox? my mates all rave about this game, but they have it on PS3 and I can't be arsed to spend another £250 for a PS3.
> 
> On a side note, to make getting this even more tempting. Currently £14.99 at Game Collection



Yep, join us. 



TitanSound said:


> Going to be playing some Hill 137 Rush around 8ish!


 
Cool should be on around 830.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 5, 2011)

Should be playing for a while around 21:00, played a couple of games earlier with my brother and it took a while to connect to the servers.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2011)

Just ordered it, I'll be green as fuck, so probably give the single player a good go first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Just ordered it, I'll be green as fuck, so probably give the single player a good go first.


 
Nah you'll be fine, this is a team game so everyone will have your back.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah you'll be fine, this is a team game so everyone will have your back.


 
Don't rely on me to cover anyone elses, you haven't seen me play cod, awful springs to mind!!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 6, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Don't rely on me to cover anyone elses, you haven't seen me play cod, awful springs to mind!!


 
You little scumbag! I got your name! I got your ass! You will not laugh! You will not cry! You will learn by the numbers. I will teach you! Now get up! Get on your feet! You had best unfuck yourself or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!









Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers for the invite last night, k_e. Alas I don't have Vietnam - and I haven't dug out my headset yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah no worries, will bear in mind, headset you can do without as long as you don't mind hearing us lot yapping away.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah no worries, will bear in mind, headset you can do without as long as you don't mind hearing us lot yapping away.


 
Having not played online before, it took me a while to work out how to leave the 'party'. I had you lot effing and blinding for about 10 mins while I played single player BFBC2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Having not played online before, it took me a while to work out how to leave the 'party'. I had you lot effing and blinding for about 10 mins while I played single player BFBC2





Heh this is quite funny:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

And this one is for Beardy and Kav after our experiences with idiot copter pilots:


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And this one is for Beardy and Kav after our experiences with idiot copter pilots:


 
Fantastic!

Edit: reminds me of this which came out a little while after BF2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah yeah I remember that one.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 14, 2011)

Am staying in tonight as I am poor. Up for a big sesh if anyone fancies it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I should be about although Need fer Speed has just turned up. * dilemma*


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be up for it, finding others to play against might be an issue.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah WTF has been going on with that recently? Most of the servers have been half empty.

Edit:

Just found this on the EA forums from a DICE guy



> I spoke to people in the Studio today and we are making this a priority. We're looking into what is making the players connect to empty servers or half empty servers.
> 
> One thing we have noticed is when peak hours are over or close to over, players shut down their Xboxes and leave rooms. The servers then matchmake people onto those servers where players have already left.
> This might not be a true solution for the problem but at least this is all I have for an update at the moment.
> ...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2011)

Had a quick game last night, but only for 10 minutes or so...I was exhausted and ended up just running to my death constantly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I'll be up for it, finding others to play against might be an issue.


 
Yeah it's been like that since the beginning of the year...if people are about tonight will tear myself away from NFS.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 14, 2011)

Me and Mr Kav managed to get on a fairly good server last night on Oasis & Africa Harbour. Having not played Oasis that much I rank it up there with Africa Harbour for intense infantry fighting. You do get a couple of APV's but that just adds to the fun!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah Oasis is a lot of fun, I like swimming out to the sand dunes across the river and sniping people.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 19, 2011)

Well the servers seem to be sorted now. Played a couple of 12v12 games last night.

Really enjoying the Recon class with the G3 and motion sensors. If you have a good squad round you, you can kick some serious arse


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry but had to leave early tonight. 

I'm not sure that EA/DICE have fixed all the issues with this game, I'm still finding empty servers and I got kicked from the party on a couple of occasions tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I've had a couple of empty games the last few days again too, some good games tonight though!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2011)

Just started playing the single player to get a bit used to it. A few buttons in different places to COD. Overall enjoying it so far, even the single player missions have an element of team work in them, and loving the fact (well not so much when it happens to me) that cover can just be blown away from you!

Probably start joining in with you guys in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2011)

Couple weeks?! No way, jump in ASAP you'll get up to scratch pretty fast.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been having a go at this in the last week or so on the PC. I don't normally like shooters, not having nearly the twitch-speed of an average semi-illiterate teenager, presumably hyped up on food colourings, corn starch and 'sodas'

BC2 is a bit different though, more tactical and teamwork-oriented and I'm sort of enjoying it, despite my horrible aim and slow reflexes, because at least some of the time you can out-wit the food-colouring addicts.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Just started playing the single player to get a bit used to it. A few buttons in different places to COD. Overall enjoying it so far, even the single player missions have an element of team work in them, and loving the fact (well not so much when it happens to me) that cover can just be blown away from you!
> 
> Probably start joining in with you guys in a couple of weeks.



Nah, it's better to just jump in tbh. Especially as you have some of the baddest muthafuckers of all time to play in a squad with 



Kid_Eternity said:


> Couple weeks?! No way, jump in ASAP you'll get up to scratch pretty fast.



Few games tonight?



Bernie Gunther said:


> I've been having a go at this in the last week or so on the PC. I don't normally like shooters, not having nearly the twitch-speed of an average semi-illiterate teenager, presumably hyped up on food colourings, corn starch and 'sodas'
> 
> BC2 is a bit different though, more tactical and teamwork-oriented and I'm sort of enjoying it, despite my horrible aim and slow reflexes, because at least some of the time you can out-wit the food-colouring addicts.


 
Aye, it really forces teamwork and actually thinking about what you are doing. Once you get into it and have some good people to play with, you will have some of the best online games ever, trust me


----------



## cybershot (Feb 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Couple weeks?! No way, jump in ASAP you'll get up to scratch pretty fast.



I rarely play games, so i'm no 'hardcore gamer' usually onlt turn the Xbox on, on a Friday/Sat eve when I know I don't have to get up in the following morning! :s


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2011)

No worries, it's such a strong teamplay game that your skills won't be a huge issue...

@ TitanSound Will have to see, working tonight so not sure what time I'll be home...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2011)

Finished single player on medium, now to get into online.

As this thread is quite old, I don't want to add people willy nilly who are no longer playing it online? So whose gamertags do I need to add for online multiplayer madness?

I'm EnsignVorik if you want to add me first, but any GT's I should be adding let me know below.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2011)

SupaKidE is me, me and TitanSound (GT BeardyDrummer) are online now if you're up for a game?


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm JakeNClair.  I might get on once Strictly Come Ice Dancing on Ice! has finished.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 13, 2011)

Already got you KE. Added BeardyDrummer and JakeNClair now. Taaaa.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 14, 2011)

If you don't mind playing with a useless Jock/Frog cunt, then feel free to add me.  redfrog69.  I think.

Not online all that much due to work and the missus etc, but fuck it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boy said:


> If you don't mind playing with a useless Jock/Frog cunt, then feel free to add me.  redfrog69.  I think.
> 
> Not online all that much due to work and the missus etc, but fuck it.


 
Don't worry, I'm in the same boat. Why I had to disconnect on KE and BeardyDrummer at 10pm the other night, had to be out the door to be 100 miles away for 9am the following morning!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2011)

The Boy said:


> If you don't mind playing with a useless Jock/Frog cunt, then feel free to add me.  redfrog69.  I think.
> 
> Not online all that much due to work and the missus etc, but fuck it.



Cool, have added you.



cybershot said:


> Don't worry, I'm in the same boat. Why I had to disconnect on KE and BeardyDrummer at 10pm the other night, had to be out the door to be 100 miles away for 9am the following morning!


 
Heh no worries.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2011)

Well this is one way to take out a copter!


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2011)

heheh.  excellent.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 23, 2011)

Had a good couple of games there but I think my new X11's are knackered, I could hear everyone as clear as anything but couldn't get the mic to work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

No worries, good night on the maps.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2011)

I couldn't hear anybody. I had my headset on :s


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2011)

Apparently TitanSound can barely hear me but others can..?


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 24, 2011)

cybershot said:


> I couldn't hear anybody. I had my headset on :s



It's because you were not in our Live Party (Call now to chat to other gamers just like YOU!)



Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently TitanSound can barely hear me but others can..?



It's bizarre, one minute you are fine and then barely a whisper. Sorry about disappearing last night btw. My controller batteries finally gave up the ghost and I could not find anymore


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2011)

No worries, I was knackered by the end of the game so slopped off myself. Heh I'm going to get a re-chargable pack at this rate, never been through so many batteries in such a short space of time with the 360!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No worries, I was knackered by the end of the game so slopped off myself. Heh I'm going to get a re-chargable pack at this rate, never been through so many batteries in such a short space of time with the 360!


 
Choices have some in a stock clearance. Looks like two battery packs with a charger for just £7. Bargain.

http://www.choicesuk.com/Product.aspx/xbox_360_charge_and_storage_station_xbox360_829593


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah cool, them things safe though?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2011)

I got some ones from ebay that came from Japan, and have been fine.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool will look into this. How many hours between charges are you getting?


----------



## cybershot (Feb 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool will look into this. How many hours between charges are you getting?


 
6/7 maybe. As long as the other is on charge for at least 8 hours inbetween, just switch and swap, or invest in some energizer rechargeable batteries!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use a quick charger.

I had plug an play cables, but they stopped charging my controllers after the NXE update.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 2, 2011)

After that BF3 gameplay vid, I am well up for some team action tonight. Hopefully my internet connection will be stable as it's been all over the shop the past few days


----------



## cybershot (Mar 2, 2011)

Mums Birthday so sadly I'll be out. 

Somehow crashed a helicopter the other night, apologies if any of you guys were on board!! LOL!


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Mums Birthday so sadly I'll be out.
> 
> Somehow crashed a helicopter the other night, apologies if any of you guys were on board!! LOL!



I do that a lot.  It's annoying.  I can't figure it out at all.

Oh, actually, I've been meaning to ask - what does the "sniper spotting scope" do?  I thought it automatically targetted people for you but it doesn't seem to?


----------



## grit (Mar 2, 2011)

I play this, is there a regular urban75 game going?


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, semi-regular.  Loads of live tags on the thread, add us all!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

tommers said:


> I do that a lot.  It's annoying.  I can't figure it out at all.
> 
> Oh, actually, I've been meaning to ask - what does the "sniper spotting scope" do?  I thought it automatically targetted people for you but it doesn't seem to?



Yup, you point it at someone and it spots them. If it doesn't it means someone else has spotted them I believe.



grit said:


> I play this, is there a regular urban75 game going?



Yep, we play a couple times a week, me, TitanSound, his mate, and a handful from here sorta rotate in and out. We're all 360 players, I'm SupaKidE on there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> After that BF3 gameplay vid, I am well up for some team action tonight. Hopefully my internet connection will be stable as it's been all over the shop the past few days


 
Aye, should be online from around 8.30.


----------



## grit (Mar 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup, you point it at someone and it spots them. If it doesn't it means someone else has spotted them I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we play a couple times a week, me, TitanSound, his mate, and a handful from here sorta rotate in and out. We're all 360 players, I'm SupaKidE on there.


 
Shite, I'm on PC.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2011)

anybody on tonight? i have the house to myself (well, apart from the scratching clawing screaming little bundle of joy i just put to bed.)


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm on now for a while!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone on later, 8.30/9?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, I shall be on around 9:30. Just waiting for Arsenal game to finish!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool, will drop by then.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

Bloody connection dropped tonight 

Fantastic run we had though. I reckon we earned 20,000 each with all the medals between us


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking great games! My connection went weird, I got kicked out of our party then shoved into another squad, then it wouldn't let me back into the game...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmm...might have been XB Live then as I could not reconnect either. 

Our run in the helicopter was fantastic!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Hmm...might have been XB Live then as I could not reconnect either.
> 
> Our run in the helicopter was fantastic!


 
Totally, very satisfying wiping out those fuckers with their RPGs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2011)

shall we join?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2011)

Join?


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2011)

www.battlestrats.com

There's an advert at the end of that video.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah, didn't clock that...


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2011)

so.... favourite setups?

I know it all depends on the level / squad makeup but give me some ideas.  I've been playing with the Snaiperskaya short with a red dot sight.  It's like a little silenced rifle, quite cool sneaking up on people....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2011)

Love that sniper rifle that's like a machine gun, can't remember it's name...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Love that sniper rifle that's like a machine gun, can't remember it's name...


 

VSS Snaiperskaya Special

I mainly play assault these days and have the AUG with a red dot sight, M9 pistol, 40mm grenade launcher (sometimes smoke grenade on Rush maps to cover advances), Marksman speciality and alternate weapon for vehicles. If tanks are being a pain in the arse I'll switch to a G3 with iron sights for the C4 and extra explosives pouch with 6 C4 instead of 3. 

Engineer - Pretty much the same except I use the iron sights on the UMP-45 so I can carry extra rockets. Tracer gun as secondary weapon. Alternate weapon for vehicles  

Medic - Either the MG36 or M249 SAW with red dot sights, M9 pistol, Marksman speciality and alternate weapon.

Recon - VSS with red dot, M9 pistol, C4 or Mortar strike depending on map, alternate weapon for vehicles. 12x spotting scope when I (rarely) use the long distance rifles such as the GOL Magnum or M95. 


Can you tell I put far too much thought into the most effective ways to kill pixels on a TV screen?


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> VSS Snaiperskaya Special



Yes, that's the one I meant.  Is it automatic?  I only just got it and I assumed it was single shot.



> Can you tell I put far too much thought into the most effective ways to kill pixels on a TV screen?



They're not just pixels though.  There are living breathing people calling you a git in a variety of languages across the globe.

I had a lot of fun with the SPAS 12 last night.  12 gauge shells and the shotgun specialty gives it proper range.  Great fun picking somebody off from 100 yards away.

I also tried the M14 Mod 0 Enhanced.  That was quite cool but it isn't automatic.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 17, 2011)

Can be a bit confusing as three of them share Snaiperskaya in the name. 

SV98 Snaiperskaya. This one is single shot.







SVU Snaiperskaya Short. Also single shot.






The VSS is fully automatic.


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Can be a bit confusing as three of them share Snaiperskaya in the name.
> 
> SV98 Snaiperskaya. This one is single shot.
> 
> ...



Oh.  I think I have all of them.  I never realised it was automatic, but I was quite drunk.  I'll have to investigate tonight.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> I had a lot of fun with the SPAS 12 last night.  12 gauge shells and the shotgun specialty gives it proper range.  Great fun picking somebody off from 100 yards away.



First time I got picked off from long range with a shotgun I was certain I was up against some evil hacker/aimbot combo. Hadn't realised that the right setup actually makes the shotgun a decent sniping weapon.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2011)

Private Storm said:


> First time I got picked off from long range with a shotgun I was certain I was up against some evil hacker/aimbot combo. Hadn't realised that the right setup actually makes the shotgun a decent sniping weapon.


 
please explain


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2011)

12 gauge shells lengthen the range.

and shotgun specialty does as well.

I'm not sure I'd call it a sniping weapon  but it makes into a _very_ decent gun.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 17, 2011)

tommers said:


> 12 gauge shells lengthen the range.
> 
> and shotgun specialty does as well.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd call it a sniping weapon  but it makes into a _very_ decent gun.


 
Certainly increases the range. Have my moments with the shotguns but have noticed people taking me out from a fair old distance!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't stand shotguns, never manage to kill anyone with the damn thing!


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2011)

You're missing out.  Nothing beats em close up.

You also feel a bit like the Terminator.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol I wish! All that happens is my k/d numbers tank...for the pin for shotguns I've got 4/500, it's gonna be the last one I get!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 18, 2011)

I've found them to be a strange beast. Sometimes I can go on a total rampage with them. Other times I barely get a kill!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2011)

Tried them again last night, hated every *ffs dead again* minute of it...!


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 22, 2011)

Good for house 2 house type stuff. If you want range, change the set up...but remember, that stops the spread at close range. 

But I'm still undecided about them too...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

Right, lads. We need a good old session tonight. Been ages since we've had any good squad games. I'll be on after work from about 5:30 till 7. Then after dinner from about 8ish onwards


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't make it, on account of my blasted TV dying on me over the weekend...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

Man down, man down! MEDIC!!


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2011)

I should be about.... if I can get control of the TV.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Man down, man down! MEDIC!!


 
Aint that the truth...fucking skint right now so getting a new tele aint looking likely for a while to say the least...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, at least BF3 isn't coming out for another 7 months. Can you imagine it being released next week!?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Well, at least BF3 isn't coming out for another 7 months. Can you imagine it being released next week!?


 
I think I'd fucking top myself.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Aint that the truth...fucking skint right now so getting a new tele aint looking likely for a while to say the least...



Loads of people getting rid of 28" crt's for free in freecycle and places like that. Should keep you going for a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Loads of people getting rid of 28" crt's for free in freecycle and places like that. Should keep you going for a bit.


 
Yeah looking into something like...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Had a wicked game last night. Best I have ever had on my own. Nearly 6500 points earned.

Was playing White Pass as Recon with C4. Saw an enemy APC and managed to get 2 packs of C4 onto it. Some bugger shot me before I could detonate it though. Luckily someone on my team must have shot a C4 pack as it blew the APC up and I got 4 kills


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Had a wicked game last night. Best I have ever had on my own. Nearly 6500 points earned.
> 
> Was playing White Pass as Recon with C4. Saw an enemy APC and managed to get 2 packs of C4 onto it. Some bugger shot me before I could detonate it though. Luckily someone on my team must have shot a C4 pack as it blew the APC up and I got 4 kills


 
Wicked.  Man I miss this game...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Me and Kav were saying the other night, it beats any game out there at the moment hands down on everything. Graphics, sound, atmosphere, teamwork and flow of play. 

It's a "thinking mans game" as he put it. Just a shame it will never replace COD as top dog. Purely because it does not have the arcade feel of COD. Still, I expect BF3 to do very well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Me and Kav were saying the other night, it beats any game out there at the moment hands down on everything. Graphics, sound, atmosphere, teamwork and flow of play.
> 
> It's a "thinking mans game" as he put it. Just a shame it will never replace COD as top dog. Purely because it does not have the arcade feel of COD. Still, I expect BF3 to do very well.



Yep, thinking mans game is too right. It won't replace CoD. Yet. It's possible in a couple years it might get close though. More and more people are hearing about Battlefield, number 3 should sell a few million I reckon.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, Kav said that COD got the drop on the consoles as BF2 was PC only. BC2 ended up selling about 5 million copies did it not?

I reckon with all the new fans from that and the fantastic marketing they are doing, I would expect it to be close to 10 million.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Also, Kav said that COD got the drop on the consoles as BF2 was PC only. BC2 ended up selling about 5 million copies did it not?
> 
> I reckon with all the new fans from that and the fantastic marketing they are doing, I would expect it to be close to 10 million.


 
I think Kav is spot on (good thinking that man!), it's a rabbit and tortoise situation from what I can see, big brands never last (who buys Tomb Raider games anymore?) and B3 and it's sequels are well placed to take the lead in time. Yep think it did go on to sell that much...gonna be interesting to see how well B3 sells compared to MW3 this year and also what the % jump in sales is for both.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah it will be interesting to see where MW3 goes from now actually. I liked the single player in Black Ops but as with all other COD games, the multi-player is best left to the sugar addicted 13 year olds! I think the whole Russian Ultra-nationalist premise has been used up now.

Are there any details on what MW3 will be about? Had a quick Google but it all seems to be hush, hush.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

No idea, I think I read somewhere a few weeks back there was a rumour it would be set before CoD4...think there's a 'reveal' teaser coming soon though.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe through the eyes of Captain Price? He was a badass


----------



## Pingu (Apr 1, 2011)

mw3.. ultra realism


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Hmm. Maybe through the eyes of Captain Price? He was a badass


 
Yep something like that, that sniper mission in Russia would be good to see more of. But anyway, not really that fussed about it, especially as the guys behind it are gone now.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a quick game this morning before I came to work.  I think the highlight was shooting a quad bike with the USAS auto shotgun.  One hit and it exploded.  Double kill.  It was quite cool.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 27, 2011)

Been getting into Hardcore mode (minds out of the gutters lads!) recently. Fucking ace. A lot more thought goes into play I find. Me and Kav were owning it last night


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Been getting into Hardcore mode


 
Giggity.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 13, 2011)

Is anyone playing this still? 

My 360 just died (error e74) after 5 years loyal service so I've ordered a second-hand one off eBay that comes with a headset (and the legendary MS Racing Wheel, which I'm hugely excited about trying out with DiRT 3 ) so I might finally be able to play.

I'm probably too green for it to work playing with you lot though.

Also just finished the single-player campaign. Loved it!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep. I'm still on regularly. And nonsense about being too green. With a good squad, you will learn fast!

I did notice on my friends list the other day that you had not been logged in for ages


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 13, 2011)

Great stuff 

I go through phases of being into gaming and not touching it for months. Started playing on Thursday for the first time in ages then came home yesterday to find it had died - bugger. I tried the towel trick but no luck.

Right, well, when my new (old) one arrives I'll see if anyone fancies a game


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

Smashing.

KE is in the market for a new telleh so he should be back online soon


----------



## cybershot (Jun 13, 2011)

Ditto, Turned the Xbox on for the first time in about a month yesterday, still faffing about with GTAIV (I'm so up to date on game releases)

But if people are about when I sign in, then odds are I will drop in (Make that Live Subscription worthwhile!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Smashing.
> 
> KE is in the market for a new telleh so he should be back online soon


 
Hells yeah! It's been a nice break not gaming for a while but getting the itchy trigger syndrome back again looking at all these TVs!


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

Have fun, I'm a couple weeks away before being back in action, you won't regret it, TS and Mr Kav are two the best people I've ever played this game with.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

Anybody about now?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 17, 2011)

If I'm not on XBL when anyone wants a game, just send me a PM. I'll get the notification e-mail on me phone and come join you if I'm home.


----------

